# Kim K



## TheeBettyBoop (Apr 17, 2009)

Have you seen this?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 17, 2009)

lol @ the first guy who spit the cinnamon out

wow... go kim!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

damn!! She is beautiful and a Champ at Cinnamon eating....if only she could dance


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_damn!! She is beautiful and a Champ at Cinnamon eating....if only she could dance_

 
hahaha, that's funny...but hey I dont think I can pull that off


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 17, 2009)

Love her!


----------



## User35 (Apr 17, 2009)

shes just used to having stuff in her mouth
*cough* *cough*rayjay*cough*

Ha !


----------



## aziajs (Apr 17, 2009)

Eating cinnamon is not that hard.  They were killing me with the dramatics.  My grandmother put me on to doing it.  It helps lower your blood sugar.  Eat a heaping teaspoon and your blood sugar drops *snaps* like that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

^^i need to try it then...maybe they were trying to eat too much at one time..I have never tried it


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 17, 2009)

I think that one of those guys is Jessica Alba's husband Cash Warren.  Funny video!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 17, 2009)

She's so good!! lol.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 17, 2009)

I think she was trying to soak her spit in it so the spicy powder wouldn't make her cough.

Those other guys sure made her look good by comparison!  She's a trooper. I probably would've laughed.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 17, 2009)

wow, her turds are gonna smell like fresh baked cookies LMAO


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I think that one of those guys is Jessica Alba's husband Cash Warren. Funny video!_

 
omg i was thinking the same thing! i kept staring at him

but yeah, i agree with a earlier comment, that first guy that spit out that cloud of cinnamon was f*cking HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 17, 2009)

I know a guy whose kid was dared to do this at school one day, He stopped breathing and had to be taken to the hospital.

Its dangerous..


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_damn!! She is beautiful and a Champ at Cinnamon eating....if only she could dance_

 
She is beautiful indeed!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 17, 2009)

She handled that like a laydee and the men wimped so pathetically!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 17, 2009)

I admit it. I'd go lesbian for her.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Eating cinnamon is not that hard.  They were killing me with the dramatics.  My grandmother put me on to doing it.  It helps lower your blood sugar.  Eat a heaping teaspoon and your blood sugar drops *snaps* like that._

 
Is it usually a contest? I've never heard of doing it as a dare.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 18, 2009)

all about the strategy ...I heart her.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Is it usually a contest? I've never heard of doing it as a dare._

 
I don't know what they were on.  They are just people with money and no business.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 18, 2009)

^'Cause you can't get me to believe that kitchen, that had not a damn thing in it, had Cinnamon handy.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 18, 2009)

^LOL.....It did look like the kitchen in a model home, didn't it???  I peeped that too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 18, 2009)

her notes were:

*Kim Kardashian* - My good friend Cash Warren challenged me to the *Cinnamon Dare* Challenge for his website Ibeatyou.com

Online it shows it as a contest that people do ...But I guess she was dared to do it ....I had never heard of this before this thread

Kim Kardashian's Cinnamon Dare Challenge | ibeatyou MVP Challenge


----------



## chrissyclass (Apr 18, 2009)

Eating more than 1/4 of a teaspoon of cinnamon in one sitting can be toxic. And I'm a freak of nature when it comes to useless health and medical info!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 18, 2009)

^ Really? Wow. I drink hot lemon & cinnamon in the mornings, the quantity usually is around 1/4 - 1/2 tsp. Maybe I have a high cinnamon tolerance xD
You can OD on nutmeg too, oddly enough.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 18, 2009)

her hair looks so thin without the clip in extensions she's usually seen with.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Apr 21, 2009)

wrong forum


----------

